# Police Officer Ann O'Donnell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Ann O'Donnell



*University of Houston Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, December 24, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, December 24, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Ann O'Donnell was killed in an automobile accident while responding to an assault in progress at about 1:00 am. Her patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree at the intersection of North MacGregor Way at Faculty Lane.

Shortly after losing radio contact with Officer O'Donnell, dispatch was notified by members of the Houston Police Department that one of their vehicles had been involved in a single vehicle accident. Officer O'Donnell succumbed to her injuries while being transported to a local hospital.

Officer O'Donnell had served with the University of Houston Police Department for one year.

Agency Contact Information
University of Houston Police Department
3869 Wheeler Avenue
Houston, TX 77204

Phone: (713) 743-3333

_*Please contact the University of Houston Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Ann O'Donnell


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer O'Donnell.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Ma'am.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest easy, condolences to her family and friends


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP O'Donnell.


----------

